# My new HT info & tips page



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

*My new HT info & tips page (Updated !)*

Hi everyone,

After doing a lot of research on HT Video/Audio for over the last two years and sharring my findings with family and friends, I now get questions about this or that and can't remember which site I had read it on:scratchhead:. So I thoughtonder: why not put up a web page with articles and links, so all I would have to say to my friends/family members is you will find it here.

I had/have a dedicated page on gaming via XboxLive for people I play Halo2/Halo3 with:bigsmile: and it came to me I could do the same for HT. The name I gave my page is HTHut, and it will be for sharring info and tips I find in my quest to get the very best from my HT gear. 

Thanks,
hyghwayman


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Have any Mods. taken a look yet?
Advise, suggestions or comments welcomed!:hail:

Thanks,
hyghwayman


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well... there is no doubt you have a lot of good information, but a good portion of it is copyrighted. You should be sure to get pre-approval before reposting it. Such as our SVS SBS-01 system review, which is an SVSound and Shack exclusive and really should not be posted elsewhere. Not that we really mind, as long as you give us credit, which you've via several links. Some other may not be so forgiving though. I noticed a good bit of info written by Clint Deboer. Clint might have a hissy fit about it, so I would probably not publicize it to heavily... such as a forum. For a few people (family and a few friends) you will probably be okay, but advertising it here is probably a bad idea. :dontknow:


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> Well... there is no doubt you have a lot of good information, but a good portion of it is copyrighted. You should be sure to get pre-approval before reposting it. Such as our SVS SBS-01 system review, which is an SVSound and Shack exclusive and really should not be posted elsewhere. Not that we really mind, as long as you give us credit, which you've via several links. Some other may not be so forgiving though. I noticed a good bit of info written by Clint Deboer. Clint might have a hissy fit about it, so I would probably not publicize it to heavily... such as a forum. For a few people (family and a few friends) you will probably be okay, but advertising it here is probably a bad idea. :dontknow:


Thank you Sonnie, that was what I was worried about. I will work on it.

Thanks again,
hyghwayman


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: My new HT info & tips page (page updated)*

Ok, following Sonnie's advice:yes: , I went back and changed my page lay out to be more compliant with copyright laws:reading:.

Here is the link: HTHut

hyghwayman


----------

